# Sniper Video on Army Website



## The_Falcon (17 Aug 2004)

Seriously this is a real video of a 3RCR sniper describing his job duties while on Op Athena Roto 0. http://dsms.forces.gc.ca:8080/asxgen/army/dapa/English/20040810_Ep05_St03_ENG.wmv

You get to see the 50 cal big boy sniper rifle (with suppresor) up close.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (17 Aug 2004)

hey hatchet man can you pls lemme know which program do i use to open this file, i have tried windows media player/winamp/ and a couple othher ones but cant seem to get it to work!
another question is how long does it take you to dl that file ..it took me a second and nothing played
thx cheers


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (17 Aug 2004)

it will not work for me either ??? ??? :threat:


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Aug 2004)

It should automatically open up Windows Media Player.   The Link to the site is here http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1.asp.   You could also open Windows Media player, go to File then Open URL and copy the first link there.


----------



## Goober (17 Aug 2004)

If if won't play for you, you don't have the right codec. A codec is what decodes a compressed video, like a windows media video (wmv) or an avi for example.

Try downloading some divx codecs, www.divx.com


----------



## Goober (17 Aug 2004)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Seriously this is a real video of a 3RCR sniper describing his job duties while on Op Athena Roto 0. http://dsms.forces.gc.ca:8080/asxgen/army/dapa/English/20040810_Ep05_St03_ENG.wmv
> 
> You get to see the 50 cal big boy sniper rifle (with suppresor) up close.



Wow great video thanks. Thats one big gun.


----------



## childs56 (17 Aug 2004)

good vid,


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

good. video. took forever to load when i watched it


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2004)

Nice vid, thanks for posting.


----------



## Da_man (17 Aug 2004)

not working for me   :'(


edit: yeah it works, you just have to wait a while.  The size of those bullets


----------



## PARAMEDIC (18 Aug 2004)

dont know whats wrong but i have all the codecs... if i try to save it, only shows as 1 kb ..i have every codec and every codec bundle but nothing works ...bah i give up.. im just gonna take ya word on it that it kicks a$$ 

nevamind finally got it to work ....damn thats a big gun lol 
nice post thx for the vid.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Aug 2004)

What if they have to pee?


----------



## The_Falcon (18 Aug 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> What if they have to pee?


I was thinking about that when I was watching.  A flashback of a CSI Miami episode came to mind (the one with the marine sniper).  The dude just went were he was. But then I was thinking about what the 3RCR sniper said about leaving no trace. Maybe they use empty bottles.  That is my best guess, as I am not a sniper.


----------



## Jascar (20 Aug 2004)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I was thinking about that when I was watching.   A flashback of a CSI Miami episode came to mind (the one with the marine sniper).   The dude just went were he was. But then I was thinking about what the 3RCR sniper said about leaving no trace. Maybe they use empty bottles.   That is my best guess, as I am not a sniper.



French Foreign Legion snipers carry sealable containers and something like ziploc bags to ensure that they don't leave any evidence.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Aug 2004)

So they pee into a ziplock bag or container??


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (21 Aug 2004)

You could probably  piss in a condom. Go, tie it up pocket. they take up no space when not used can hold alot and are very durable. Great find, it's about time the army put something of quality out. No crappy music and flashy cut scenes.


----------



## from darkness lite (21 Aug 2004)

I've worked with a few over the years.  Some of the ones I worked with put a sponge in a ziplock bag.  You'd be amazed at how much piss that holds.

WO


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Aug 2004)

"You could probably  piss in a condom. "

So, if you had to piss a few times you'd end up looking like you have a string of tied off sausages hanging around your neck?

Of course, that could be a great excuse for your wife as to why your bringing condoms on excersise or whatever


----------

